# the mausoleum in Red Square



## Encolpius

Az angol mondat így hangzik: "to remove Stalin's body from the mausoleum in Red Square"
Nem egy nehéz angol mondatról van szó, és engem a helyes magyar fordítás érdekel. 
Hogy fordítanátok magyarra? 
Köszönöm


----------



## Zsanna

Egy lehetséges változat: _Sztálin testét eltávolítani a Vörös téri mauzóleumból_.

Amennyiben a "Vörös téri" a problémaforrás, a következő szabályt találtam rá a HSz-ben (182.):

"A közterületek nevében a kisbetűs utca, út, tér (...) stb. szót különírjuk az előtte álló névrészektől. - Az _-i _képzőt az ilyen nevek változatlan formájához tesszük hozzá.
alapforma: -----_-i _képzős forma:
Váci utca -------Váci utcai (...)
Március 15. tér ---Március 15. téri (...)"


----------



## Encolpius

na, és ez a fordítás helyes: Sztálin testét eltávolítani a mauzóleumból, a Vörös térről....  
az eredeti szókapcsolat: "a mauzóleum a Vörös téren" --- vagy ez helytelen a magyarban???


----------



## Zsanna

Ezt nem értem, Encolp. 

Ki szerint "helyes"? Egyébként nem helytelen, csak szerintem nehézkesebb, mint amit én javasoltam.

És ez az "eredeti szókapcsolat" mitől "eredeti"? Persze helyesnek helyes, csak nem rögzült szókapcsolatról van szó (azaz a szórendje nem kötött).

(Nekem ez a "Lenin mauzóleuma" formában volt kötött, amíg így tanították, de manapság már ugye nem divatos Lenint emlegetni, ráadásul azt sem tudom, hogy ott van-e még vagy már őt is elpaterálták valahova, valamilyen szégyensarokba...)


----------



## Encolpius

eredeti, mivel ebből a szókapcsolatból képezzük a ragozott alakot. 
iskola a határon (eredeti szókapcsolat) -- egy iskolába (,) a határra (kell vessző?) vagy egy határmenti iskolába --- ugye?  (nem: egy iskolába/iskolából... a határon)


----------



## Zsanna

Encolpius said:


> eredeti, mivel ebből a szókapcsolatból képezzük a ragozott alakot. - hát, ha ebből akarjuk, de nem kötelező
> iskola a határon (eredeti szókapcsolat - még mindig nem értem, hogy ez mitől "eredeti": attól még, hogy ezt akarjuk variálni, megtehetjük, annál is inkább, mivel nem kötött a szókapcsolat, hacsak nem a regénycímre gondolsz, de azt másképp írtad volna) -- egy iskolába (,) a határra (kell vessző? - ezt így nem lehet megállapítani, attól függ, hogy mit akarunk kifejezni) vagy egy határmenti iskolába --- ugye?  (nem: egy iskolába/iskolából... a határon - szerintem ez sem hibás, csak nehezebb mondatba illeszteni kapásból, de szerintem lehetne)



Azt hiszem, már értem: a két helyhatározó egymás utáni helyességéről van szó, ill. arról, hogy van-e szabály erre vonatkozólag? (Ezt jobb lett volna még az elején tisztázni...)


----------



## NagyKiss

Nem tudom, honnan vetted ezt a mondatot, de nincsen Sztalin a mauzóleumban Csak Lenin.


----------



## Zsanna

NagyKiss, még azt sem tudhatjuk igazán, hogy mi volt ténylegesen az, amit Encolp tudni akart (ehhez képest Sztálin/Lenin csak mellékes probléma) - már ha nem viccnek szánta az egészet...


----------

